

Show HN: A battle game exclusively by email - bpierre

We are working on this side side project since few weeks. Our goal is to design a fully email based game, with graphics and everything.<p>The main concept is a battle between two sorcerers. It’s turn-based, and you send commands by replying to emails you receive.<p>At the moment, you can move your sorcerer, and attack your opponent. New and exciting things are coming soon!<p>To launch a game, you only need to send an email to play@cursend.us and a friend of yours.<p>The game is fully open-source, including artworks.<p>What are your thoughts?<p><pre><code>  Game: http://cursend.us/
  GitHub: https://github.com/bpierre/cursendus
  Magic email: play@cursend.us</code></pre>
======
rmATinnovafy
Here is my take on it:

Do it with SMS. Make money by selling subscriptions to the game through SMS.

Cheap subscriptions BTW.

Have people join other gamers by texting each other (and not you!). Let them
build groups.

Sell weapons, sell potions, sell everything (even chickens (they need HP)).

Include links in the SMS to web content specifically done for the game. The
player reached a specific point in the game? Send them to a video where he
sees his character play out a scene.

Make it interactive, but make it work on the GO.

Think mobile.

SMS is mobile.

Not email.

Good luck!

If you want me to share more with you, just shoot me an email to:

rm at innovafy dot com

Note: I have no interest in your project aside from networking with other
devs.

~~~
Casseres
And if you get a short SMS number that people can text to buy items, their
carrier will just add the charge to their monthly bill so you will never have
to take a credit card number. It will be easier for impulsive people to do
that rather than pull their credit card out and type the number in somewhere.

------
brudgers
Doing it via SMS would expand the game into untapped markets.

